# Betonteich nur mit Farbe versiegeln?



## Norbert63 (5. Sep. 2011)

Hallo,

gestern war ich auf einer Geburstagsfeier und da kam das Thema Koiteich auf und jemand hat folgendes gemacht:

Er hat einen Betonteich gegoßen ( 8x6x2,2m ), die Wände und Boden sind 30cm dick, aber er hat kein GFK oder Folie genommen, sondern einfach Silofarbe. Er meint das reicht völlig aus und der Teich wäre 100% dicht! Er hat die Farbe 1 Monat ablüften lassen und dann wurde der Teich befüllt.Der Teich läuft nun ca. 2Monate ohne Probleme. Nach seinen Angaben, gebe es auch keinen Wasserverlust, bis auf normale Verdunstung.

Geht das wirklich so einfach? Betonteich gießen und dann Silofarbe drauf und fertig?
So was habe ich noch nicht gehört.


----------



## ONYX (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Betonteich nur mit Farbe versiegeln?*

Hi

mein Teich besteht genau aus der gleichen Zusammensetztung. Vor ca. 1 Jahr haben sich angefangen Risse zu bilden, die den Wasserstand absinken ließen... allerdings ist der Teich auch schon ca. 40 bis 50 Jahre alt . Wenn ich sowas nochmal/überhaupt machen würde, dann würde ich über den Beton noch 3 Schichten Flüssigfolie, z.B. Impermax machen.

PS: Was da früher für eine Farbe drauf gekommen ist... 

LG


----------



## Limnos (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Betonteich nur mit Farbe versiegeln?*

Hi

Ich habe zweimal einen Betonteich gemacht. Beim ersten Mal habe ich ihn zuerstt mit verdünntem Bitumen (1:1) und beim zweiten Mal mit unverdünntem Bitumen gestrichen. Beim zweitenb Teich habe ich Fertigbeton speziell mit Dichtungsmittel darin bestellt, Er war auch ohne Anstrich dicht. Leider habe ich bei beiden Teichen nicht über 7 Jahre hinaus die Dichtigkeit verfolgen können, weil ich mit dem Gartengrundstück zweimal einem Industrie- und Gewerbegebiet Platz machen musste.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## derschwarzepeter (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Betonteich nur mit Farbe versiegeln?*



Norbert63 schrieb:


> Geht das wirklich so einfach? Betonteich gießen und dann Silofarbe drauf und fertig?.


Was bitte ist an 30 m³ Beton, 30 m³ zusätzlichem Aushub und schweineteurer, furchtbar stinkender Silofarbe EINFACH?
Seit es haltbare Folien gibt, ist die Betonwanne nur EINFACH übeholt!


----------



## koimen (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Betonteich nur mit Farbe versiegeln?*

Hallo Zusammen.....

hehehe na mal nicht alles so gleich *schwarzsehen*.....und *schwarzmalen* 

Ich habe meinenTeich auch mit Beton gestaltet aus (meiner) wirtschaftlichster Sichtweise.

Ein Betonteich ist für einen Koitteich sicher nichts unübliches....da es ja kein "natürlicher" Teich mehr ist. Wobei was ist schon ein natürlicher Teich..... ....diesen gibt es doch sowieso nur noch weit weg von Menschen in unzugänglichen Gebieten.....

Also......ob nun überholt oder nicht.....meinen Koi geht es wunderbar darin.....jetzt kannste natürlich steriles Becken etc. kommen......hehehe.....aber eben es ist nun mal ein Koitteich mit senkrechten sicheren Wänden bis 2.80m' tiefe. *Lies mal hier*.....viel Spass


----------



## derschwarzepeter (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Betonteich nur mit Farbe versiegeln?*

Wenn der "Teich" unbedingt wie ein Schwimmbecken aussehen muss,
kann man den selbstverständlich (jetzt hätt ich fast geschrieben "natürlich") wie ein solches bauen,
aber in allen anderen Fällen gilt Koimens "wirtschaftliche" Sichtweise nur,
wenn das nichts mit RECHNEN zu tun hat.

Es erleichtert die zwischenmenschliche Kommunikation jedoch enorm, 
wenn man eingebürgerte Termini verwendet, ohne ihnen neue Bedeutungen zu geben
und demzufolge wäre ein "Teich" keine quaderförmige, wassergefüllte Wanne
und "wirtschaftlich" einfach die preislich günstigste Lösung.


----------

